# Nahui Ollin Resortera.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have two little children, but I do not live with them no longer. Not living with them does not mean that I do not love and miss them. They are always on my mind and in every beat of my heart. 
I wanted to have a resortera that I could carry and always remmember me about my children. The perfect chance came out one day, as I was walking on the railroad tracks right outside my town. The people from FERROMEX (a Mexican railroad company) had cut down the bushes along the railroad tracks.This was like heaven to me, I found a bunch of huizache and mezquite forks on the grown. I was able to pick up some very nice forks and even share with my maistros Chepo and CHANEKE.
Among all the forks I found one of mezquite that I like it a lot. I decided to make a resortera out of it and dedicate it to my children. 























My little girl's name is *Citlali Ollin *in Nahuatl (Mexican language) means "Star in Motion" and my little boy's name is* Nahui Ehecatl* and in Nahuatl means "Four Winds". I decided to call my resortera *Nahui Ollin*,"The Fourth Movement".
Before Christopher Columbus came to America, Mexicas (Aztecs) used to believe on the creation of the world after the destruction of four previous suns. They used to call themselves as "The worriors of the Fifth Sun" and they used to call this sun *Nahui Ollin. *These are some of its icons:















One day, I was walking with my children and we found an image of *Nahui Ollin. *I told my children the story of the fifth sun and I told them, "You are my fifth sun." My little girl started to smile and laught happily when she heard that. I will never forget that moment.
How does the *Nahui Ollin *shoots?? Well, after 27 inca doves, I could tell it does a very good job.
I thought that most of what I love have died when my mother died last January. I was wrong, since life goes on and in my case it does in four movements. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks great









BTW, I like to learn your band(tube) and fork attaching method


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

you know it's posts like these that really make me want to make a few naturals myself. great post.

Chris


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great post amigo. I find myself looking very forward to seeing more of your work and am always excited to see you've got something new posted.

I respect your manner of memorialising those who have either passed from your life or do not live with you any longer. I can imagine using such a piece is bittersweet as you obviously think of those who you are not around each time you use it. I also highly approve in making an honorary piece as it's something you carry with you and use a lot......so it keeps you thinking of them.

Now on to happier topics. 27 Inca Doves! That's a great tally for one slingshot. It looks to be perfect hand size and therefore should fit perfectly in a pants pocket. That means you can take it everywhere you go.......meaning lots of good oppurtunities for you and it together.

I love your slingshots/resorteras and I look very forward to seeing more of them in the future, along with your exploits in the hunting forum.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Great fork, great pics, great write up. Thanks again Xidoo.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you =Great post=GREAT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice fork and good story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Great post you are very passionate about family and life and I think that's all you need!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great story from a loving father and son. Very well done X.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

great forks and great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like the looks of one of their most compact. nice story my brother.

Saludos a los Chipilingos jeje!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like the looks of one of their most compact. nice story my brother.
Saludos a los Chipilingos jeje!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> That looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E-shot,
Thanks, I would get in touch with you and let you know the way I attacht the tubes. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> you know it's posts like these that really make me want to make a few naturals myself. great post.
> 
> Chris


Chris,
I believe that if you take a walk in the woods or just keep your eyes open, you will find very good forks to make nice naturals. Please, once you make one please share with us. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Great post amigo. I find myself looking very forward to seeing more of your work and am always excited to see you've got something new posted.
> 
> I respect your manner of memorialising those who have either passed from your life or do not live with you any longer. I can imagine using such a piece is bittersweet as you obviously think of those who you are not around each time you use it. I also highly approve in making an honorary piece as it's something you carry with you and use a lot......so it keeps you thinking of them.
> 
> ...


Jmplsnt,
Thanks for stopping and reading. I started to make resorteras in tribute or in memory of my love ones, after I saw others at the slingshotforum. It is nice to have a resortera made after a love one that is not with me any longer or does not live with me. 
I am glad to read that you like my resorteras and I hope to bring something nice soon. 
Yes, this resortera has proven to be very lethal. I think that the inca doves just see it and they fly away







.
I make very few pocket resorteras, I like to make them just confortable to my hand, so the size can vary. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Great fork, great pics, great write up. Thanks again Xidoo.


MidniteMarauder,
Thanks, I am glad you like the whole package. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bugar said:


> Thank you =Great post=GREAT


Bugar,
On the contrary, thanks for reading the post. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice fork and good story.


Dayhiker,
Thanks for reading and hope to bring a new resortera soon. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> Great post you are very passionate about family and life and I think that's all you need!


SlingshotSean,
I agree with you, if you have your family and life to enjoy it, you just have the best of this world. Thanks for your words. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Great story from a loving father and son. Very well done X.
> Philly


Philly,
I just know that I had some very good parents and that I have two lovely children, both I never deserved, but very proud to be related to them. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> great forks and great story, thanks for sharing


Dan the Slingshot Man,
Thanks for you comment and for reading the post. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I like the looks of one of their most compact. nice story my brother.
> 
> Saludos a los Chipilingos jeje!


Chepo,
Que onda Carnalazo, Thanks for stopping by and for reading the post. Gracias por los saludos a los chamacos, saludos a las niñas de aste mai.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> great forks and great story, thanks for sharing


Dan the Slinshot Man,
Thanks for reading and I hope to bring more and better resorteras. Saludos.


----------

